# Smoked Butter - Q-View



## wade (Jan 23, 2014)

Smoked butter is in demand for use by restaurants however they sometimes find it quite difficult to find. I therefore have an arrangement with one of my local restaurants where I smoke butter for them. It is not usually used in quantity in the actual cooking but is added in small amounts as a flavouring after the food is plated. It goes especially well with seafood, steak and green vegetables.

Butter is smoked in a similar way to cheese however more care needs to be taken in controlling the temperature during smoking. I do this by smoking overnight and loading a tray of ice in the bottom of the smoking chamber during the smoke.

Cheese pats unwrapped and stacked on racks ready for loading into the smoker.













Butter on rack.jpg



__ wade
__ Jan 23, 2014






Tray of ice loaded into the bottom of the smoker













Ice.jpg



__ wade
__ Jan 23, 2014






Racks of butter stacked in the smoking chamber













Butter in Smoker.jpg



__ wade
__ Jan 23, 2014






After smoking and 24 hours on rack in fridge the pats are then vac packed













Butter Smoked and Packed.jpg



__ wade
__ Jan 23, 2014
__ 2


















Butter Label.jpg



__ wade
__ Jan 23, 2014






As with smoking cheese the butter needs to stand for at least a week before using or freezing.


----------



## jockaneezer (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi Wade, that butter looks a quality product. To change tack a bit, my wife took me to the Wild Boar Inn near Windermere for a birthday treat at the weekend, it's the place where Smokey Jo's hold there smoking courses. The place has it's own smokehouse and consequently smoked items play a big part on the menu. We had a shared platter of smoked meats / cheese / fish for starter and there was a choice of lightly smoked, aged steaks for mains which we didn't try but heard good reports of, wonder how they would compare to a normal steak with a pat of your butter on ? The cooked breakfast included black pudding with a hint of smoke that hit the spot too.

I should have taken some pics of their setup but didn't doh ! but they had a large propane type tank for a smoke generator which was ducted into a small outbuilding which unfortunately I couldn't see inside. They also have a micro brewery on site and I particularily liked their festive ale. Not a cheap place to stay but Val got a deal off the internet and we'll certainly be going back. Found a place in Windermere called Hylton's on our way home that advertised 8 hour American style smoked pulled pork but we were still stuffed from breakfast, but will try that out soon. 

Graeme


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello Wade.  Looks like you may have done that a time or three.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Good looking product and well presented.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

